# Ge window air conditioner



## LKHudd (Sep 6, 2011)

This is crazy. I work at an appliance repair shop - I work in the office. When the tech guys come up with an "issue" they come to me because I am the queen of research on the internet. But, I've come across something I can't find the answer to.

A customer brought in his GE window air conditioner. We are not an authorized GE service center and consequently we cannot talk to their tech support folks. (We are authorized Whirlpool and Frigidaire service center) This air conditioner needs refrigerant. The type of refrigerant is usually stamped right there on the appliance - but, not on this one. We can not find this information in any of the manuals we've found online.

Anyone have a clue how we could find out what kind of refrigerant this window air uses? (Oh, it's an AEW12AMG1)

Thanks.


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

> We are not an authorized GE service center and consequently we cannot talk to their tech support folks. (We are authorized Whirlpool and Frigidaire


What if you call and say you are John/Jane Doe?

My guess is they all use the same.

Just a for your info dupes are frowned at here...


----------



## LKHudd (Sep 6, 2011)

No, there is more than one kind of refrigerant - which is why we're looking. They just wanted to arrange for service for me.

And, already been there done that about calling GE trying to get information. 

What's a dupe?


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

LKHudd said:


> > And, already been there done that about calling GE trying to get informatio
> 
> 
> n.
> ...





> And, already been there done that about calling GE trying to get information


. And their response was?



> What's a dupe?


 Duplicate threads for the same issue.


----------



## LKHudd (Sep 6, 2011)

The wanted to send a technician out.


----------



## Yial (Aug 18, 2011)

I couldn't find anything about these except them being "disposable" (That GE doesn't repair them, they only offer replacement filters forsale.) 

Have you tried doing a pretext kind of thing? Call and tell them that it's leaking coolant and you need to know what type for safe clean up? (If this kind of advice is frowned upon, please let me know) -- what I mean is, make up a plausible story that would require them to give you the coolant type instantly over the phone.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Why don't you ring a local "authorised" GE repair center ( if there is such a thing) and have a chat with one of the techs there


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Yial said:


> I couldn't find anything about these except them being "disposable" (That GE doesn't repair them, they only offer replacement filters forsale.)
> 
> Have you tried doing a pretext kind of thing? Call and tell them that it's leaking coolant and you need to know what type for safe clean up? (If this kind of advice is frowned upon, please let me know) -- what I mean is, make up a plausible story that would require them to give you the coolant type instantly over the phone.


Yial, typically any advice that suggests deception, going-around the system, etc. would be frowned upon as a general practice. Obviously that would be much more relevant when talking about pirating issues, getting around securities, etc.

However, your advice here is about dealing with a very reluctant mfg., who if they are not going to be forthright about their products and such, suggests a way to get the needed information.

So... thanks for the suggestion, and in this particular case, would be OK.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

I was under the impression that the compressors are made by just a couple of mfg. I would think you can identify what kind of compressor is in the AC, and that will assist in determining what kind of coolant is in the unit.

Also, any warning information about the type of coolant? That might tip what kind is in the unit.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Jiml8
I have deleted your last post that is not appropriate for atech forum
If you want to rant about a manufacturer with heavy political overtones, then CT is the correct place


----------

